# Bowtech Heartbreaker draw weight adjustability



## Evilthing (Mar 22, 2011)

How far can a 50# Heartbreaker be turned down? Can it go lower than 40#?


----------



## tim jenkins (Aug 23, 2008)

If it is like the assasine it should have a peep hole so that you can see the threads on the limb bolts. Makes sure you can still see the threads through the hole.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

10#s , i wouldnt go much further than that


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

We have my sons 40lb Assasin SD turned down to 28lbs which is the lowest it will go. A 50lb Heartbreaker should be able to be turned down to 38lbs but no lower. Those 2 bows are essentially the same.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Call Bowtech Tech Support, they'll tell you how to get it as low as it can go SAFELY.

You might purchase a "Bowfit" and start using it for exercize. That will help too.

http://www.bowfit.com/


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

X 2 - what stubbysmom said. 38#


----------

